# Age old question



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

Where's the B14 turbo that Hotshot is supposed to have? Any concrete hp/tq numbers as of yet? What's the status of the emissions regulations test? Figured I'd ask all three to get it over with for now. Holla back Wes.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure, but if you're looking for the 1.6 I think it's still in testing, cuz it's not up on the site. The price for it will be like $3k.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

It will be out soon, the proto is done and the programing of the ecu has started.

Mike


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

nice.. i can't wait


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

probably over 200 hp @ wheels


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

small question...

i have a b13 ga16de, and im interested in this turbo... but this car would be a daily driver. how would the turbo affect daily driving? im used to premium gas (timing) so that wont bother me... 

oh one more ?

im interested in the HS header, but the turbo comes with a specific turbo manifold, if i am not mistaken. so i probably shouldnt get the HS one, should i?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

TheNatrix said:


> *small question...
> 
> i have a b13 ga16de, and im interested in this turbo... but this car would be a daily driver. how would the turbo affect daily driving? im used to premium gas (timing) so that wont bother me...
> 
> ...


Don't get the header if you are going turbo, it would be a waste.

Mike


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

wait xtreme ur saying it gives over 200 hp to the wheel? are you for real? or are you just giving a wild guess?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I remember original estimates being like 210hp, so yeah.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

daaaaaaang, thats a definite future mod for me


----------

